# What lighting should I use for my BioCube?



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

both bulbs are probably designed for saltwater (10000k only has a blue spectral spike). you could probably keep the 10000k if you swapped the actinic for a plant oriented bulb. a good 6500k or 8000k bulb would look nice.

you could use the current bulbs, but the plants would grow slowly and a few types of algae would thrive.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Switch out the Actinic 03 for a 6700K bulb.


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

I was looking at one of those as well. Can you comment on the fan noise from the unit? I'd like to find something very quiet for my desk, and quite fans and tanks lights don't often seem to go together. Any input?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## jasonp (Dec 18, 2006)

*What I have learned..*



raifish said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have bought a new Aquarium (Oceanic BioCube - MainInterface11-new) 14 gallon one. But I have a question regarding the lighting.
> 
> ...


What I have learned:
I have the 29 Gal BioCube. Although not the greatest tank for planted, it WILL work. The problem is plants like CO2 and the bioballs in the back areate the water full of oxegen; good for fish bad for plants. However, I have several plants in mine and most are doing OK. The hardier plants do better but plants like my fanwort, and ludugia ssps. stay green but don't grow much. I guess a CO2 injector would help but I think most would be wasted in the cycling process that goes on in the back of your tank. I got rid of the Actinic light and got another 10K. I use one light for 3 hours, both lights for 2 hours and back to one for three. It seems to work just fine. Just don't forget and leave both on overnight lest you become an algae farmer. :angryfire 
Currently using this setup, I have hygro, fanwort, penneywort, ludugia spps, pondweed and val. amerc. The vals by the way grow GREAT (forgot about those). Another thing you might want to remember is the flow on the outlet is pretty high so don't plant the taller plants in front of it. 
Hope this helps....Jason


----------



## jasonp (Dec 18, 2006)

*oops*



tom855 said:


> I was looking at one of those as well. Can you comment on the fan noise from the unit? I'd like to find something very quiet for my desk, and quite fans and tanks lights don't often seem to go together. Any input?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


The fan on the 29 runs along with the light on the left switch but not with the one on the right. I have the tank right beside my desk and don't find the fan noise too distracting. On a good note, everyone in my office wants a biocube now. :red_mouth One of them has already bought one so they look good planted.


----------



## DRVIVC (Nov 14, 2016)

We actually replaced the plastic biocube fan with the same size metal computer fan. MUCH quieter (our biocube fans got really loud over time).


----------

